# Moving to Mallorca - Homeschooling



## cdobson (Dec 14, 2015)

I am moving to Mallorca in January 2016 with my family, my 11 year old daughter is currently on the waiting list for a place at an international school, in the interim I will be homeschooling her, does anyone have any advice/tips or in a similar position, many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cdobson said:


> I am moving to Mallorca in January 2016 with my family, my 11 year old daughter is currently on the waiting list for a place at an international school, in the interim I will be homeschooling her, does anyone have any advice/tips or in a similar position, many thanks


:welcome:

Homeschooling isn't exactly 'legal' in Spain, so there isn't much in the way of practical help nor support available

Have a look at this website though HSLDA | Home Schooling - Spain


----------



## cdobson (Dec 14, 2015)

Many thanks for your help, this isn't something that I hope to do for a great length of time and would much prefer her to be in school, would also consider private tutoring if that is an option to bridge the gap until she has a place, any information or advice on options available would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd guess a priority would be getting your daughter's local language skills up to the level where she can make friends with the locals. Since many of the locals will be keen to learn English, it might be possible to do some kind of exchange (although this would have to be after school). If you can combine this with some kind of tutoring then she should be able to improve quite quickly.


----------

